# Largest diameter for NFAA indoor/vegas shoot?



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Looking at shooting the Iowa Pro-Am this year and from what I recall, they shoot NFAA rules. Is there an arrow dimension rule? For some reason, a 2315 arrow is the largest arrow one can shoot. Is this correct or is it something else? I will be shooting Aluminums so that is all I would need.

Thanks..

Steve


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

2712 for NFAA Competion, don't know about the Iowa Pro/Am


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

All NFAA as well as the Iowa Pro-Am limits to a 2712 dia. NAA/FITA limits you to the 2315 or 9.3mm dia.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> All NFAA as well as the Iowa Pro-Am limits to a 2712 dia. NAA/FITA limits you to the 2315 or 9.3mm dia.


This is correct...NFAA, Vegas, Lancaster's, Presley's, Utah Open, Kansas City Shootout, NFAA Indoor Nationals, Stan Open...ALL have a max shaft diameter of 27/64, making the 2712 and "27" diameter carbons the largest shaft that is legal. This includes IBO and ASA as well.

Of course, I don't think you'll see many people shooting 2712's on a FIELD/Hunter round, or at the Stan Open now that it has become an OUTDOOR event, shot in the elements and wind...hahaha

For anything NAA/FITA, or the "rest of the world"....the largest arrow that is legal....is 2315.

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*What carbon shafts are NAA/FITA legal?*

What 'fat' carbon shafts are legal in NAA/FITA? Are Line Jammers? If not what is?


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mac of Michigan said:


> What 'fat' carbon shafts are legal in NAA/FITA? Are Line Jammers? If not what is?


cxls or smaller, line jammers are to big for FITA


----------

